# First Kontakt: loading new patch



## michel (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello V.I. Control Forum! :D 

Finally I am able to introduce myself here in this forum, after reading and learning a lot. 8)

My name is Michael and I live in Germany. I started to compose with Cubase and samples (EWQLSO Silver, Project SAM) in January 2004 after I did my first steps in the Modplug Tracker.

If you are interested in my music I welcome you to take a look at my homepage. I think later I will post some compositions in the ?Member?s Compositions Review? Forum. 

http://www.mijor.de


_Michael_ :wink:


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Michel ! Glad you were able to find your way to this great forum . 

You can also post links to single songs in the "Members Composition Review" section of the forum for easier access to them and easier reviewing 

Enjoy your time here man


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Michel - welcome to VI! Its great that you found you way over here - post an mp3 or two when you can! 8)


----------



## Herman Witkam (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Michel, nice to have you here on V.I.
I visited your website, some nice stuff over there. I did notice most or all of the stuff is written in the same key. I'd urge you to explore the other 11 as well


----------



## michel (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you all for your welcome!  



Herman Witkam said:


> Hi Michel, nice to have you here on V.I.
> I visited your website, some nice stuff over there. I did notice most or all of the stuff is written in the same key. I'd urge you to explore the other 11 as well



Thanks for listening, Herman.
I can only play in one key on my MIDI keyboard. :D 

No, but seriously I think with time is passing I will explore the other 11 as well. At the moment I am still on the way with "trial and error".
Thanks for noticing, I will keep an eye on this issue and I am going to try some other keys in my next compositions.

Regards
_Michael_


----------

